# SSD gekauft - Windows bootet nicht von SSD?



## denhope (11. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir eine Samsung SSD gekauft und daraufhin meinen PC formatiert (wurde eh mal wieder Zeit). 

Ich habe via USB Stick mein Windows 10 installiert und als Installationsort die SSD ausgewählt. 


Danach wollte ich ganz normal booten und es passiert einfach nichts. Ich erhalte einen schwarzen Bildschirm auf dem Steht nur "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" .


Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?



Viele Grüße!


----------



## Tolotos66 (11. März 2017)

Waren andere Speichermedien(HDD/2te SSD) auch angeschlossen? Bitte restliche Hardware posten.
Gruß T.


----------



## denhope (11. März 2017)

Es war nur die HDD (500gb) welche zuvor das Betriebssystem beinhaltete angeschlossen. 

Ich habe die Fehlermeldung oben nochmal genauer angepasst !


Brauchst du meine genauen Hardwaredaten also auch CPU, Grafikkarte etc. ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2017)

denhope schrieb:


> ...Ich habe via USB Stick mein Windows 10 installiert und als Installationsort die SSD ausgewählt. ..


Wie hast Du das gemacht? Bitte beschreibe genau, z.B. welche .iso Du genommen hast.
Der Fehler steckt oft im Detail. Im ersten Ansatz ist kein Fehler zu erkennen.


----------



## type_o (11. März 2017)

Bitte bei der Install von Windoof nur die SSD, wo das BS drauf soll, anschliessen! Also alles nochmal machen. 
Im BIOS dann im Bootmenü, die SSD auswählen. 
Kannste alles auch HIER nachlesen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. März 2017)

Event. musst du noch im UEFI die Bootpriorität ändern,

an erster Stelle sollte dann die SSD stehen


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. März 2017)

Ahci im Bios ausgewählt?
Man könnte im Bootmenü auch mal spasseshalber die HDD wählen um zu schauen ob er dann bootet,dann sind nämlich die Bootdateien auf der falschen Platte gelandet
Wurde Windows im Uefi Modus installiert?Das sieht man auch im Bootmenü an dem Installationsmedium.
Natürlich nach der Installation wieder umstellen von USB auf SSD wie bereits erwähnt.


----------



## DaveManCB (11. März 2017)

Ja einfach im BIOS die Bootpriorität für die SSD einstellen


----------



## denhope (11. März 2017)

Hi Leute,

wir haben das Windows 10 mit dem Windows Media Tool (oder so ähnlich) direkt auf einen USB Stick gespielt. Es handelt sich um eine Education Version von Windows.

Der PC ist komplett platt, es steckt nur eine 1 TB HDD drin, welche formatiert wurde. 

Wenn ich wie von euch vorgeschlagen die HDD entferne, ist es mir nicht möglich Windows zu installieren, da er mir immer sagt Windows kann nicht auf Laufwerk 2 Partition 1 erstellt werden.

Irgendwie ist immer der USB Stick Laufwerk Laufwerk 1. 

Wir haben sogar schon rausgekriegt, dass die SSD als GPT formatiert sein muss - auch hier haben wir das dann über CMD gemacht und nach einem Reboot ist die HDD automatisch wieder "MBR" . 

Sobald wir die HDD wieder anschließen, können wir Windows installieren. Wählen die SSD aus und installieren direkt darauf. Nachdem es installiert ist, rebootet der PC und startet direkt wieder das Installationssetup von dem USB Stick. Boote ich jetzt wieder ohne eingestöpselten USB Stick kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung aus dem 1. Post.


In UEFI ist die SSD auf Bootoption 1 und AHCI ist aktiviert.

Wenn ich starte und im Gigabyte Bootloader manuell von der SSD boote (wo ja das Windows drauf sein sollte), kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung aus dem 1. Post.


Was kann ich noch probieren?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. März 2017)

Versuche mal eine andere Windows 10 Version zu installieren oder von DVD.Hatte letztens einen fall da lag es an der Education Version oder auch an dem Media Creation Tool.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. März 2017)

Versuche mal eine andere Windows 10 Version zu installieren oder von DVD.Hatte letztens einen fall da lag es an der Education Version oder auch an dem Media Creation Tool.
Inaccessible Boot Device BSOD bei Windows 10 Education 1607 - Microsoft Community

Sry.Doppelpost sollte editiert werden


----------



## denhope (13. März 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Versuche mal eine andere Windows 10 Version zu installieren oder von DVD.Hatte letztens einen fall da lag es an der Education Version oder auch an dem Media Creation Tool.
> Inaccessible Boot Device BSOD bei Windows 10 Education 1607 - Microsoft Community
> 
> Sry.Doppelpost sollte editiert werden



Genau das war das Problem und so hatten wir es dann auch gelöst.

Das MediaCreationTool ist totaler Mist.


Haben jetzt eine Woche lang rumgetan und es nicht hinbekommen. Habe mir jetzt vom LKW eine Version besorgt und alles funktioniert auf anhieb. Habe auch kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei, da wir hier mehrere originale Windows 10 Versionen haben aber wenn diese sich nicht installieren lassen dann eben über diesen Weg.


Danke an alle die geholfen haben!


Lösung: Andere Windows 10 Version installieren die nicht von MediaCreationTool erstellt wurde.


----------



## Sajuk (13. März 2017)

Zuerst einmal klingt das eigentlich komisch wenn Windows sagt er kann das OS nicht auf dieser Partition installiert werden kann. Das hört sich eigentlich immer nach falscher Bootreihenfolge an. Zudem stimmt es, das Zeug von MS zum USB Stick erstellen schrott ist. Die formatieren die Sticks nähmlich mit NTFS. Somit kann man das OS nicht im Uefi Stil mit GPT als Dateiformat installieren, sondern macht wieder MBR darauß. UEFI Installationen brauchen zwingend einen FAT32 Stick zum booten, auch wenns eigentlich völlig unlogisch ist da NTFS neuer & besser als FAT32 ist... Ich empfehle hier "Rufus" - Rufus - Download - CHIP
Der kann saubere boot Sticks in jedem Stil erstellen.

Anmerkung: Windows irgendwo zu downloaden is per se nicht Illegal. Solang es nicht gecrackt ist, darf man Windows wie Shareware nutzen bis die Testphase ausläuft.


----------



## denhope (13. März 2017)

Ich habe natürlich danach Rufus benutzt mit den richtigen Einstellungen (bzw. ich habe ALLE durchprobiert). Es hat einfach nicht geklappt. Die .iso war wohl einfach kacke.


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2017)

Ohne mir jetzt den Rest durchzulesen, einfach noch mal neuinstallieren und dabei nur die SSD anschließen


----------

